
Boredom: A History of Western Philosophical Perspectives - lainon
http://www.iep.utm.edu/boredom/
======
ArtWomb
Good synopsis. Have been thinking about boredom a lot lately. And how much it
shapes everyday motivation. We now live in a time when slipping into an
alternate reality or culture is easier than it's ever been before.

Boredom is probably essential to creativity. Yet it's easy to envision a
future that provides a clinical cure in the form of a side-effect free "soma"
;)

